# Think its time for a new scope!



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Had a frustrating day hunting. I have a 6-24 BSA platinum scope on my yote rifle. The turrets are exposed and are easily turned. I called 9 coyotes and 3 red foxes today and didn't end up with any fur in the truck. I finally decided that maybe I should check my scope and found out I was hitting a foot high and 3 inches right. I have fought this problem before and I think today might have been the last straw. I had 6 coyotes and a badger come in on one stand. I have never had that much action on a single stand. It was pretty disappointing not to have any fur on the ground at the end of the stand.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I agree on the new scope concept.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Check into the Vortex scope line there on sale right now at camaraland.com---Best price around-----sb----------lifetime guarantee----no question asked


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Dang Ruger, that sounds like an awesome day. Frustrating yes, but awesome just the same.
Get that scope issue worked out and you'll be knocking them dead.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

If you're not using the turrents for shooting purposes as some do, you could lock them down with some black electric tape, preventing them from turning. Question is: Are they turning and changing your zero, or is the scope done in? Check mounts, zero scope, lock it down, and continue killing.......Oh, and send pictures!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Check into the Vortex scope line there on sale right now at camaraland.com---Best price around-----sb----------lifetime guarantee----no question asked


. Yup, think I'm gonna try and get the Vortex Crossfire 4-16x50 with the illuminated recticle. Been dropping a couple of hints. Might have to see what Santa brings me. Gonna zero my scope and lock down with electrical tape until then as JTKillough suggested until then.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Dang I would probably have to agree with the new scope idea. Of course after all that & then finding out it was the scope I would probably have to have a new scope. Still sounds like a pretty awesome day.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Ruger. I would have definitely had to get a new scope after that as I wouldn't have had enough tape to put all the little pieces back together...


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As Jim said just check all the screw's and mounts first but it does sound like its bleeped!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I have heard good things about vortex, i looked through one at a gun show, looked good. I have a bushnell elite 3200, zeiss conquest, and a burris fullfield 2 i really like them all. For the money my burris looks really good and i have had her the longest with no problems.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Got my rifle sighted in. Electrical tape wrapped around the turrets, so they don't move, (Thanks JTKillough) and more ammo loaded up. Gonna have to do until I get new glass on my rifle. Which I hope is soon! Gonna give it a try in the morning before the Broncos game. Hopefully I'll be bringing home some fur!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like my vortex and you can't beat the warranty with a stick. But if you did they would still fix it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I like my vortex and you can't beat the warranty with a stick. But if you did they would still fix it.


. After all the reviews I've read and the research I've done I think I'm sold on the Vortex. The price is pretty good for a tight budget too.


----------



## BivyHunter (Jan 1, 2012)

You might check out the Redfield Revolution line. Thats what I have on mine. Made in the US, quality, affordable, nice glass, great warranty policy, etc.

I've been impressed with it. Its worth checking out.

Sent from my Vortex using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Finally have a new scope ordered! Vortex Crossfire, 4-16 with mil-dot. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you, I think you'll like the vortex. Where did you get it from ?


----------



## Kansascaller (Jan 7, 2012)

I got the Redfield Revolution 3x9x40. I liked the recticle in it as well. I was tossing it over with a Nikon Prostaff or Monarch. The salesman in Topeka, "High Plains Gun Shop" He gave me the whole buy this because of ther Leuapold warranty. The only scope I could compare it to was a Lueapold VX!! So I bought the Redfield. I like it alot! Until I saw my buddies Nikon Prostaff he put on his AR. I was shocked! The Nikon was a 3x9x40 as was mine. his 9 power seemed like a 11-12power compaired to my 9 power. And yes it looked clearer as well. Now Im looking for another scope. Kunos, Vortex, my old Tasco World class. It needs to be 4x12-16x 40.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

haha if it was me I think that scope would be sitting in a rockpile


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Bummer!!! My new Vortex from cameraland came in today! I went to install it and realized I have to get new rings (new scope has a larger tube). Not too big of a problem tho, the wind has been blowing so hard I wouldn't be able to sight it in. Gives me a little time to load more ammo!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

when ya get it mounted let us know how ya like it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

For sure. Looking for a good one for my Savage 223 and hearing all the good things about them has me thinking.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm recently sold on Nikon. I now have 2 4.5-14 coyote specials and a buckmaster 4.5-14. I'm really a fan of side focus as well.

I also have a couple Elite 3200 10X mildot that I like.

A bunch of 4x and various scopes that I should sell off.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Finally got my new scope mounted and sighted in. Now its ready for the field trial!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Looks great Ruger! Let us know how it shoots.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Took it out today. Tried calling up a coyote but the wind was howling pretty good. Did get to vaporize a few prairie dogs tho.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

P-dogs are great practice.......


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

How do u like the 30mm tube vs the one inch?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Ruger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bet your love your Vortex--Heh!!!---I ordered 4 more when they were on sale last month---------There new line-up is coming out soon-------sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beets said:


> How do u like the 30mm tube vs the one inch?


 so far I like it. Everything is so clear. Had a little bit of a problem finding rings for it in my small town but I got that taken care of.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Ruger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bet your love your Vortex--Heh!!!---I ordered 4 more when they were on sale last month---------There new line-up is coming out soon-------sb*


 That was a great sale. Can't wait to see the new lineup!


----------

